# Archery Related Youtube Vids



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Archery Shooting Style





Arrow Lethality Study





Cherokee 2 Feather Fletching How TO





Katana Vs Longsword Cutting Test





 Against "Speed Shooting" With Bow





Guns vs Lamelar!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

So do you have a question, or point to make? I don't understand your post.


----------

